# Picking a rotary table



## bradbyname (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a Sieg X2 mini mill, and im looking for a RT so i can mill a radius which i will need to do for a variation of the stirling engine.

Does anyone own one of these?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290537063291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I wouldn't mind some feedback on this before i make my purchase  If you have another one you would recommend oppose to this one, please by all means share it with me I'm all ears.. well... eyes i guess ;D Its just this one jumped out to me as it comes with the three jaw chuck and a tailstock


----------



## narrowgauger (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi There

irrespective of quality of the product (on which I cannot comment) a 6 inch RT is FAR too big for the X2.

I use a 4 inch table with a 75mm Proxxon chuck and find that this is too large for the standard X2 table, limiting the Z-axis to the extent that it makes the entire set-up impractical.

suggest that you have a look at RDG Tools product number 847433 (3 inch RT) as a pratical size for the X2. there are any number of chucks on the market that would fit this table. However I would recommend against a conventional chuck and reconmmend that you look at the Taig, Sherline or Proxxon chucks as a better size comparable with the X2.

have fun

Bernard
The Model Works Australia


----------



## chucketn (Jun 24, 2011)

I use a 4" Vertex RT on my X2 mill, with 3" and 4" chucks with no problem. Looks like a good deal pricewise with chuck and tailstock. But, I agree, 6" is probably way to big for an X2 mill.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## Blue_Rock (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, I too use a 4" Vertex RT with my X2 and find it to be about the right size. It's very well made and comes from Taiwan. I'd think a 6" would be too big for the X2. 







LMS has some good looking 4" RTs also. 






I first bought a 3" RT identical to the one below (made in India) and it was a total waste of money. Way too much run out, poorly designed locking mechanism and bad build quality.


----------



## bradbyname (Jun 25, 2011)

Good job i posted by the sounds of it. that could have been a costly mistake.

Thanks for the suggestions, i will have a look at the 4" makes you have been so kind to highlight


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 25, 2011)

If you were thinking of going to CNC at any time or just a division master then the ones ARC sell are quite receptive to having stepper motors fitted.

J


----------



## bazzz (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello,
I am also interested in purchasing a RT. What are the opinions for the Shop Fox 4" RT?

http://cgi.ebay.com/400222967801?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm570.l1313%26_nkw%3D400222967801%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

  * Horizontal or Vertical Use
  * 4-5/16" T-Slots
  * 1:72 Ratio or 5° Per Revolution
  * Vernier Scale Reads to 10 Seconds
  * 3 Dividing Plates
  * Sector Arms
  * Indexing Pin/Handle
  * MT #1 Spindle Bore
  * Coolant Trough
  * 10mm Locating Key

OR

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2183&category=

LMS #2183

4" (100 mm) diameter 
Use in horizontal or vertical position 
Worm ratio is 72 to 1 
10 second rotational accuracy 
2 Morse taper center hole

 What are the advantages or disadvantages of the different worm ratios? 
Thanks for you help


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jun 25, 2011)

bazzz  said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I am also interested in purchasing a RT. What are the opinions for the Shop Fox 4" RT?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/400222967801?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm570.l1313%26_nkw%3D400222967801%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1
> ...



The same one is sold by Grizzly for $161. I bought it several years ago. There was a little bit of scraping noise so I took it apart (easy to do) cleaned out the existing grease which had some sort of grit in it from manufacturing and now it works perfectly. It's not as pretty as some but for that price with index plates, it's hard to beat. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Rotary-Table-w-Indexing/H5940

-Trout


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 25, 2011)

Look here
http://littlemachineshop.com/info/rt_compare.php
I agree 4" for an x-2
Tin


----------



## bazzz (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Trout, I just placed an order with Grizzly. Now I will just have how to learn to use it.


----------

